# Motorola Bootloader: Take the fight to CES 2012



## mr2324jgf (Dec 2, 2011)

We need a brave soul in Vegas to organize a rally at the 2012 CES at the Las Vegas Convention Center Jan 10th - 13th.
Take charge and represent us,stand as a leader... 
If someone is willing to face cameras and gather as many people as possible, I have fox 5 in vegas interested in the story.

Contact Carolyn Kresser by email and let her know more if you are available to do so.

Carolyn Kresser
Assignment Manager
FOX5 News
25 TV5 Dr.
Henderson, NV 89014
702-436-8258
702-349-9274 (cell)
[email protected]

On another CES note, perhaps fundraising is in order (or is it free?) to get someone into CES to ask Motorola about this face to face at the convention... 

I'm just tossing out ideas at this point. Trying to do as much as I can...


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd love to help in this endeavor, but I can't take a plane to CES 2012 anytime soon. XD Good luck though, I would love to see what Motorola says about methods to unlock the bootloader in their devices. The Droid X desperately needs one, and others too.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Hope you guys get this in order.


----------



## mr2324jgf (Dec 2, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Hope you guys get this in order.


No one is mannin' up on this. No one must be that serious. Gonna get a rezound and call it what it is...


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

It's unfortunate to see such lack of interest, but good luck with this project. I will never consider a Motorola device until they make good on their promise to unlock bootloaders.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

mr2324jgf said:


> No one is mannin' up on this. No one must be that serious. Gonna get a rezound and call it what it is...


Best thing to do is tell them by not buying their shit.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Best thing to do is tell them by not buying their shit.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Unfortunately most people will never want to do to their phones what we will so they'll never learn that way.


----------

